# paddy the puffer in his new 180 planted tank



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Lisa i have a new awesome looking planted tank for paddy the fahaka puffer thank you so much Lisa aka ibenu
my baby girl loves the new planted tank set up 
tank you


----------



## Nat (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW! look at that piece of wood... very nice tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks ..................................


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

It was a pleasure! Both your daughter and puffer were well mannered and sweet! I was scared of your puffer given the reputation, but forgot he was there after a while, gonna be sweet when it fills in, and that wood will be showcased nicely with good growth around it. How's Paddy digging the new decor?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

wow looks great can't wait to see how it grows and fills in. what a lucky girl patty is and your daughter.


----------



## aznfire888 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great! i could probably sit and stare at that tank for hours...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> It was a pleasure! Both your daughter and puffer were well mannered and sweet! I was scared of your puffer given the reputation, but forgot he was there after a while, gonna be sweet when it fills in, and that wood will be showcased nicely with good growth around it. How's Paddy digging the new decor?


he loves it cruising and scoping the new tank set up


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> wow looks great can't wait to see how it grows and fills in. what a lucky girl patty is and your daughter.


thanks...........................


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the pic of your daughter watching the tank. Very nice puffer indeed. What size tank?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Love the pic of your daughter watching the tank. Very nice puffer indeed. What size tank?


title of thread: 180 lol


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks very nice, Paddy is very spoiled 
I may have to get you to help me out sometime Lisa!  lol


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Looks very nice, Paddy is very spoiled
> I may have to get you to help me out sometime Lisa!  lol


he is very spoiled thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

that is a beautiful picture of your daughter watching the fish  adorable


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cool puffer,
hate to hijack the thread but where did you get the wood? I am getting ready to set up a 180 myself.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i just keep my eyes open and it pops up somewhere in the lower main land LOL


----------

